# Sharing my Emma Gail



## kam78

Never uploaded a pic on a forum site before & completely computer illiterit so please bear with me ....

I just finally felt comfortable in sharing pics of my Emma &#9829;

So hopefully this turns out... 

She was born sleeping at 19.4 weeks
Weighing in at a big 8.7 OZ and was 6 inches long
March 25, 2011

THanks so much for letting me share :flower:


----------



## ni2ki

So sorry for your loss, didnt want to read and run, shes beautiful x


----------



## cla

Iam so sorry Hun she is beautiful xxxx


----------



## birdiex

Sorry for your loss, she's truely lovely :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

She's beautiful, so sorry for your loss.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## tjayne07

didnt want to read and run hun,she is beautiful,i am so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jox

Emma is beautiful x


----------



## pip2009

What a gorgeous little girl, so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry: She is beautiful , she reminds me of my Ava :cry: I held Ava also and we buried her march 11th. I know your pain and it's been 4 weeks since her death and I am just numb :cry: and so brokenhearted . I have 3 boys and I can't believe I had a little girl :cry: This pain I pray will ease soon cause so far it consumes me :cry::cry::cry: If you ever need to talk I am here.
xoxoxoxooxox Many Hugs And Kisses . We are Angel mommy's now :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinklizzy

Gorgeous xx


----------



## bathbabe

Beautiful x


----------



## JPARR01

Sorry for your loss... She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jojo23

beautiful xxxx


----------



## cindersmcphee

She is really lovely


----------



## kam78

Thank you ALL for all your love & support .... It means more than I can ever say!

I'll share more later... promise! : )


----------



## Nic1107

She is lovely :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you xx


----------



## mommy43

:hugs: shes a cutie x


----------



## maggsy11

Little Emma is just beautiful, thankyou for sharing her and I'm so sorry that she's not still with you. 

Take care, :hugs:

xmagsx


----------



## snow fairy

sorry for your loss hun, shes beautiful x x x


----------



## Vickieh1981

She is precious I am sorry she had to leave you


----------



## MaevesMummy

So Sorry for the loss of your perfect beautiful little girl.
xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkstar12345

Beautiful x


----------



## kam78

Thank you ALL... More pics to come... : ))

I am sorry for all our losses, it completely breaks my heart.... XOXO


----------



## Andypanda6570

kam78 said:


> Thank you ALL... More pics to come... : ))
> 
> I am sorry for all our losses, it completely breaks my heart.... XOXO

I look forward to more pictures, it gives me such comfort . Thank You xoxoox :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsWez

She is so cute and beautiful. thank you for sharing her with us. :hugs: to you and little Miss Emma.


----------



## lynz85

so sorry for your loss she is beautiful, sweet dreams angel girl x


----------



## staceyg

shes so perfect x
sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

She is absolutely stunning, thankyou for sharing her with us xxxxxx


----------



## SarahJane

She is gorgeous hun. My little girl is with her I am sure and they are both safe xxx


----------



## HollieQ

She is beautiful xxxx

Fly high sweet angel, you will never be forgotten, always loved. Too special xxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Such a pretty name for a beautiful little girl. So tiny and perfect. I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## sparky32

Emma is very beautiful, she reminds me of my daughter Grace xx I am so sorry for your loss and sending lots of hugs xxx


----------



## babytots

Shes beautiful hun thanks for sharing. x


----------



## hajis-sweetie

:hugs: She is beautiful, thank you for sharing her picture. xx


----------



## kam78

Thank you all so much! Think she's my lil beauty queen &#9829;


----------



## mafiamom

huge hugs and many comforting prayers.

she is precious. thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## myasmumma

she's so very beautiful, sorry for your loss


----------



## Hotbump

im sorry hun she is lovely


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

So sorry for your loss :hugs: She is beautiful


----------



## holden_babez

adorable.. she looks so at peace :)
Sorry for your loss


----------



## twinklestar

I'm so sorry , sweet dreams little Emma x


----------



## Weeplin

I'm really sorry hon..fly high little Emma :angel: :hugs:


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm sorry for your loss, she's lovely xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

sorry for you loss hun, she is beautiful sweet dreams angel :angel: and floaty kisses :kiss:


----------



## le_annek

So sorry for your loss Emma is gorgeous xxx


----------



## kmartin906

So sorry for your loss, she is beautiful ... sending thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## Jembug

Beautiful, sorry for your loss x x x


----------



## jude71

sorry for your loss she is gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## iloveblue

I'm so sorry for your loss - she is lovely x


----------



## kam78

I have been doing SO good these last 2 days... Until today! I can't stop crying.... I feel so lost, alone, scared, extra clingy to my guy , feeling very insecure! Think my main feeling, well other than emptiness, wanting my daughter back... is FEAR... afraid of what else God has in store for me... Wonder what else bad is gonna happen... Who else am I gonna loose... Guess that is why I have been extra clingy to my guy & kids lately... and since I've been doing that craziness, I'm scared I'm gonna run him off.... Ughhh
What in the hell has happened to me??? I have been so positive...and trying to be upbeat thru out this nightmare..... But today has been aweful.... It's day 13 and this is worse than day 1.....
Anger has shown up as well.... BUT i'm only angry at God... Lots of WHYS tonight... As I sit here crying, bawling looking thru Emma's pictures I just cant understand WHY... WHY us? WHY her?? Am I such a bad person?? What lesson do I have to learn from this horrible event???? I am just at my all time low, my breaking point.... I am in a complete panic & hate this.....

I just miss my Emma so much it hurts .... I hate this physical ache .....hate having these melt downs.... hate feeling weak..


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: You're grieving. It's totally normal to have those feelings....you're not a bad person at all. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Emma is truly precious.


----------



## peanut08

Shes beautiful thank you for sharing xx


----------



## My bump

beautiful little girl, so sorry for the loss of Emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

She is truely gorgeous. Sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## kam78

Thank you ALL for such love & support! I have never shared my Em with others yet except for you all, I don't have to worry about her being "judged" .... 

Thank you girls for letting me share my daughter&#9829;


----------



## eloise

she is beautiful, sorry for your loss x


----------



## mercedes2010

:cry: She's so lovely...thank you for sharing your angel with us. I'm o sorry for your loss. Big :hugs:


----------



## kiasuten

:hugs:


----------



## luvnmybumpx4

What a gorgeous lil baby girl she is :kiss: I am so sorry for your loss hun, just wanted to send my :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way


----------



## Laura2919

Im so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: Fly high baby girl.


----------



## babesx3

:hugs: so beautiful XXX


----------



## AUGmum

So sorry dear!


----------



## Bartness

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Glitterbug666

She's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Abblebubba

Shes sooo beautiful hun!
We are all here for you <3

:hugs:


----------



## bensmommy

your baby is really beautiful...


----------



## kam78

Thank you ladies!!! Xoxo


----------



## AndreaBat

So beautiful .. so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissMaternal

She is so beautiful :hugs: xx


----------



## Ahren

Shes beautiful, sorry for your loss x


----------



## Emma 21

shes beautiful so sorry for your loss


----------



## Indigo77

She's so sweet and lovely...
So very sorry for your loss...


----------



## doddy0402

thankyou for sharing your beautiful little girl. fly high little miss.x:hugs:


----------



## EllaAndLyla

another gorgeous angel in heaven!!
:hugs: Sending love your way :hugs:


----------



## Missy86

She is so lovely


----------



## Mumof42009

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## mummymarsh

beautiful xxx thanks for sharing xxxxx


----------



## Moti

Thank you for sharing Emma Gail....she's precious....I'm so, so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hayley x

What a beautiful little girl - thank you for sharing her with us :hugs: x


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

i am sorry ur emma was beautiful


----------



## Embo78

:hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

She's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## ems1

Sorry you lost her, she is beautiful. X


----------



## inxsmhpy

Beautiful :hugs:


----------



## krissy1984

she's stunning, so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## natp18

so very very beautiful hun ,thank you for sharing xxx
I hope time is gentle on you xxx


----------



## ellie

:hugs: she is beautiful


----------



## Lea8198

So so sorry. Beautiful baby girl x


----------



## pinkflamingo

Emma is beautiful. Thank you for sharing her with us.

I am deeply sorry for your loss.

xx


----------



## wish2bmum

Thank you for sharing your precious daughter with us xx she is truely beautiful xx


----------



## Khadijah-x

shes just sooo beautiful! 

r.i.p Emma xxxx


----------



## v2007

Beautiful :hugs:

V xxx


----------



## lolababes

:hugs::hugs::hugs: beautiful :hugs:


----------



## borntobeamum

fly high beautiful angelx


----------



## Gretaa

Little angel xxx


----------



## twinkle458

I'm so sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## Bingles

Sorry for your loss she is just beautiful big floaty Kisses xx


----------



## cazza22

so so very sorry, emma is beautiful huny xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

She is absolutely stunning :cloud9:


----------



## niknak242

So beautiful.


----------



## Becca2704

so sorry xxxx


----------



## xSamanthax

She is beautiful hun! So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------

